# Cracks in basement wall



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Let's get one thing straightened. The member supporting a beam is called a post, let's call it such. Isn't that what all fine carpenters call a built up post.


----------



## PaulPrice (Nov 20, 2010)

Is everyone calling themselves a carpenter now days?


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

PaulPrice said:


> Is everyone calling themselves a carpenter now days?


No, we're just acting like it...














Fooled a lot of people so far


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

PaulPrice said:


> Is everyone calling themselves a carpenter now days?


No, we're just acting like it...














Fooled a lot of people so far


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Framer87 said:


> Let's get one thing straightened.


Yeah, that frigging horizontal post!



> Isn't that what all fine carpenters call a built up post.


Us semi fine carpenters, or even ugly ones, call that a 'laminated post', laminated with furry asbestos ant glue.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Yeah, that frigging horizontal post!
> 
> 
> 
> Us semi fine carpenters, or even ugly ones, call that a 'laminated post', laminated with furry asbestos ant glue.


It's abspesto. It's an artificial pasta flavoring.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

SamM said:


> It's abspesto. It's an artificial pasta flavoring.


...or for laminating dimensional lumber on an eye talians housa. For dosa dat donna doa da estona work. Capice tia? :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

PaulPrice said:


> Is everyone calling themselves a carpenter now days?


I nailed some boards together to make a temporary brace the other day. Can I be a carpenter too?


----------

